
In the last 12 years I have never got a job thanks to my CV - kemyd
https://medium.com/@kemyd/in-the-last-12-years-i-have-never-got-a-job-thanks-to-my-cv-255213bbbf0e
======
blastbeat
Ok, so this guy created something, which was interesting enough for his first
employer. After that, he bootstrapped himself to the next jobs. This has
nothing to do with "start creating", but rather with "having luck". It is the
same as having luck to have the right relationships. Or having the luck to
have a CV interesting enough for an employer. And it that regard, it makes
more sense to concentrate on a strong CV, starting with a useful degree.

~~~
kemyd
As stated in the first paragraph, the article is for the beginners. From my
observation, they focus too much on adding next courses from Udemy, or making
a clone of app X, instead of trying to build something more significant that
they will want to use. I recruited dozens of novice developers and after
seeing the same cv, with the same examples, I know that they have little or no
chance to stand out.

~~~
craftoman
You still don't get it. The guy was lucky enough to build an app for his
country that got extreme attention back in 2007 and sold it for 154 millions.
Trust me, from that day there's not a single company that would be skeptical
about him cause everyone's think he's sone kind of a Rock Star Dev for what he
did.

~~~
kemyd
I wrote this article :) I sold to Gadu-Gadu my bot for pennies. Owners of
Gadu-Gadu sold the network to the Naspers. It did not have anything common
with my small project (my bot had ~2k users when I sold it. Gadu-Gadu network
had 11 million). They did not even buy it from me to work on it further. I
edited the original paragraph because it could be misunderstood.

------
kemyd
very intense discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/aujsme/in_the_last_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/aujsme/in_the_last_12_years_i_have_never_got_a_job/)

